

FlightCar (YC W13) Launches Its ‘Airbnb For Airport Car Rentals’ Service At SFO - aashaykumar92
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/15/flightcar/

======
pg
I was skeptical about this idea (as I was about Airbnb) till I saw how YC
alumni reacted to it. They all seem to want to use it.

~~~
aashaykumar92
It truly does seem like the craziest ideas sometimes turn out to be the most
popular, but I guess that's because the people behind them have a creative
vision of the future, aka true entrepreneurs.

One of my concerns for FlightCar is the amount of competition they face in
other cities. Expansion could be tough but again, their prioritization of
customer service is a great initial platform whereupon users will be naturally
attracted to using their service.

One idea I had was to create a rewards system such that people gain 'points'
by putting their car up for rent. And once a number of points is accumulated,
prizes are offered or something of the sort. Could be a neat marketing tool as
well as an edge on similar services.

------
aashaykumar92
It is great that FlightCar is doing the little things to prioritize customer
service. As noted in the article, their idea of specializing in multi-day
rentals is unique and in time, I believe they will beat out their competition.

~~~
shrig94
Thanks for the kind comment! We really do believe it's all about the customer
in this industry plagued with terrible stories of HR gone wrong. :)

~~~
aashaykumar92
No problem! I guess one concern of mine is that I can't seem to find is
whether or not some level of background checks are being done on the drivers
who put their cars up for rent. It could be a potential security hazard right?

~~~
shrig94
We do an MVR check--not the same as a background check, but we do double check
identities as we have physical hand-offs. Its good to note that the MVR
assures that they're a relatively good driver, and that our theft, collision,
and liability insurances will kick in if anything goes wrong.

~~~
aashaykumar92
Gotcha, that sounds great...good luck with everything! Bring it to the less
exciting of Pittsburgh as soon as you can :D

